# [V] PS3 Spiele - versandkostenfrei



## kutty (10. Oktober 2010)

Preise sind inkl. unversichertem Versand innerhalb der BRD in Luftpolsterumschlag:


  Colin McRae Dirt 2 (USK 6): 19,00 Euro (Anleitung fehlt)

 				Ferrari Challenge (USK 0): 10,00 Euro

 				FUEL (USK 6): 15,00 Euro

 				Last Rebellion (USK 12): 30,00 Euro

  SBK08 Superbike World Championship (USK 6): 10,00 Euro

 				SBK09 Superbike World Championship (USK 0): 15,00 Euro

 				SBK X Superbike World Championship (USK 0): 30,00 Euro

 				Supercar Challenge (USK 0): 30,00 Euro

  Superstars V8 Next Challenge (USK 0): 35,00 Euro

 				Terminator - Die Erlösung (USK 16): 10,00 Euro

 				WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2009 (USK 16): 9,95 Euro



Alle Spiele in TOP Zustand, Disks absolut kratzerfrei.

Versand unversichert bezahle ich oder gegen 1,50 Euro Aufpreis als Einschreiben Einwurf verfolgbar.


MfG kutty


----------



## kutty (27. November 2010)

Pünktlich zur Adventszeit habe ich die Preise noch mal drastisch gesenkt, also wer noch ein Geschenk sucht bzw. sich selbst beschenken will, schnell zugreifen.

MfG kutty*


----------

